# Floor mats



## scrappy (Jun 30, 2002)

What type of floor mats do you guys have? My stock floor mats are about trash and Im looking for some new ones, i went to the dealership and they want $80 for carpet ones. For that much money I want some nice rubber ones or a little nicer ones than stock


----------



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

had some clear ones from walmart, but now i got these ones from NAPA autoparts i think, looks pretty good, and they have the high walls to keep water n crap in, helps alot in the winter.


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

i bought the $20 thick black carpet 4 piece set from wal-mart
had em for about 6 moths now and holding up just fine


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

if you want the stock ones go to www.performancenissanparts.com


----------



## JayL1967 (Apr 30, 2002)




----------



## huskya83 (Apr 20, 2004)

lol, bought those stickers  for the dash kit


----------



## scrappy (Jun 30, 2002)

I was going to get some from walmart but in my dads car the floor mats sometimes ride up and get in the way of the pedals and I dont want this at all


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

i dunno about you
but i have a small plastic post under the driver's seat that you can attach the driver's floormat to
this keeps it from sliding forward and getting under the pedals
i just punched a hole in my walmart mat and put it on the post

you might take a look to see if you have one


----------



## Rathi134 (Jul 11, 2003)

scrappy said:


> I was going to get some from walmart but in my dads car the floor mats sometimes ride up and get in the way of the pedals and I dont want this at all



Yeah i had some rubber floormats and they would get caught on the clutch pedal. Ebay is always a wonderful place maybe you can stumble across cheap stockers on there.


----------



## scrappy (Jun 30, 2002)

Yeah I have a post form my drivers side floor mat. Maybe Ill just get some from walmartnd punch a hole like that. But ive also been looking st the ones from jcwhitney supposed to be custom mad for the car more expensive but maybe worth it?


----------



## joe2cool (May 3, 2004)

i have them thick clear one from walmart. stays in place unlike those filmsy clear ones. nice price and great value...guess that's walmart haha


----------



## Jaysecter (Jul 27, 2004)

I have Blue NOS floor mats from wal-mart.....


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

I like the red ones on ebay.

Seth


----------



## scrappy (Jun 30, 2002)

sorry to bring this back but now mine have a hole in the drivers side. Im looking at black nismo ones on ebay. My question is do they really fit all these cars or should I worried here they are http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/e...d=1,1&item=7988638464&sspagename=STRK:MEWA:IT Thanks


----------



## thestunts200sx (Jul 11, 2005)

scrappy said:


> sorry to bring this back but now mine have a hole in the drivers side. Im looking at black nismo ones on ebay. My question is do they really fit all these cars or should I worried here they are http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/e...d=1,1&item=7988638464&sspagename=STRK:MEWA:IT Thanks


Things are crap !
g/f got em for me ( bless her sweet little heart )...and they fell apart within a month or so....and im not harsh on my mats....i get in, get out , and thats it.

I dont move my feet all that much either.....those mats with nismo on them are super thin and super cheap quality....says itll last a long time and what not....yea right....

the material comes up like lint real quick and sheds worse then a golden retriever.......and when you vacumm them to fix it....it doesnt work...just makes it all fuzzy , like it has an f'd up afro or something......

Wal-mart would be your best bet at this point, or kragens,.....any auto store really....plus, no shipping. & !, if you dont like em....return them...off ebay...no returns..and if your able to...your 13 s&h is nonrefundable, and your responsible for shipping back...not worth it at all.


----------



## thecolonelcm (Mar 28, 2005)

thestunts200sx said:


> Things are crap !
> g/f got em for me ( bless her sweet little heart )...and they fell apart within a month or so....and im not harsh on my mats....i get in, get out , and thats it.
> 
> I dont move my feet all that much either.....those mats with nismo on them are super thin and super cheap quality....says itll last a long time and what not....yea right....
> ...


Holy crap! i am so glad i read that. I was getting ready to buy those. Thanks for the heads up. Goin to walmart!


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

i have a set of walmart ones.. they are really good and thick.. but they always slide under my clutch.. i wish iwould have paid the extra $30 to get the nissan ones so they clip into place


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

everyone with the wal mart mats that ride listen up.

go to home depot and find a heavy duty "hammer gromit kit" select the kit with the correct size gromit you need. place the gromit in the correct location and hammer it together with the supplied tool. you now have a solid/stable hole (it wont rip either) to pur the post threw. enjoy.


----------



## thecolonelcm (Mar 28, 2005)

psuLemon said:


> i have a set of walmart ones.. they are really good and thick.. but they always slide under my clutch.. i wish iwould have paid the extra $30 to get the nissan ones so they clip into place


Oh man. About 2 years ago i had that happen in my moms brand new 5 series bmw. Shit got all bunched under the brake pedal and when i needed the brake, nothin.... Boom, right into the back of a suburban. 5k in damage to the bmw. None to the burban. That guy stood there and bitched me out for it too. But when your drivin long distances you dont tend to notice where your floormats are at. Needless to say i'm ALWAYS aware of that now.


----------



## thecolonelcm (Mar 28, 2005)

pete? said:


> everyone with the wal mart mats that ride listen up.
> 
> go to home depot and find a heavy duty "hammer gromit kit" select the kit with the correct size gromit you need. place the gromit in the correct location and hammer it together with the supplied tool. you now have a solid/stable hole (it wont rip either) to pur the post threw. enjoy.


Dude you're the king of home depot and the cheap quick fix. Nice!


----------



## scrappy (Jun 30, 2002)

Thanks for the heads up. Im off to nissan or walmart. The problem with the universal ones is they dont seem to cover all of the sides like the stock ones do


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

dont go to the nissandealer, they will take you for a lot of money, you can get them through www.mossyperformance.com i believe for like 50+ dollars with the nissan emblem on them..


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

thecolonelcm said:


> Dude you're the king of home depot and the cheap quick fix. Nice!


i am king of home depot tuning.


psuLemon said:


> dont go to the nissandealer, they will take you for a lot of money, you can get them through www.mossyperformance.com i believe for like 50+ dollars with the nissan emblem on them..


i remember seeing some mats in jc whitney that were custom made. you could choose the type of carpet you wanted and it was "extra thick" in the heel area. you could also have anything you wanted monogramed into the mat. theye were $80 or something. i cant find them on the web site but someone should just call them and ask if they still carry the custom mats.


----------



## scrappy (Jun 30, 2002)

pete? said:


> i remember seeing some mats in jc whitney that were custom made. you could choose the type of carpet you wanted and it was "extra thick" in the heel area. you could also have anything you wanted monogramed into the mat. theye were $80 or something. i cant find them on the web site but someone should just call them and ask if they still carry the custom mats.


I remember these too. I also seen some that were rubber and custom fitted for $85-90 speaking of custom mats een some on ebay today what do you guys think http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/e...d=1,1&item=7989423842&sspagename=STRK:MEWA:IT. It looks like you can choose the color maybe Ill order the samples and see what I like best


----------



## DigitalFlyer (May 7, 2005)

Those custom ebay mats look thin. 24oz carpet is on the thin side, I have seen 28oz carpet. Costco used to have a great set of heavy carpet floor mats for $20. I haven't seen them in a year or so. I find that the heavy ones don't move as much and feel much nicer.

I have a 200sx se-r with black interior and gray carpets. The cheap $13 Target mats I have know are black and it looks ok on the gray carpet. Anyone try gray mas on gray carpet? How does it look?


----------

